# Zinkwanne mit Zementresten reinigen, vorbehandeln oder mit Folie auskleiden?



## qwertz (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum!
Ich bin neu unter die Hobby-Garteteich-Freunde gegangen und freue mich, dass es hier so eine tolle Community gibt. 
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir mit meinem Anliegen helfen. Ich habe eine Zinkwanne (70 Liter) bei Kleinanzeigen erstanden. Leider wurde in ihr Zement gemischt, was ich zunächst nicht als problematisch gesehen hab. Der Verkäufer meinte allerdings, dass Zement dafür sorgen kann, dass das Wasser stark kalkhaltig werden könnte und das ist für die Wasserpflanzen, die später mal darin leben sollen ja nicht so dolle 
Habe jetzt schon angefangen die Wanne mit einer Essig-Wasser Lösung zu reinigen, aber den groben Zement bekomme ich am oberen Rand nicht damit runter. Außerdem soll das wohl auch für den Zink nicht so gut sein 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ich könnte das Ganze ja auch mit einer Teichfolie auslegen und wäre dann alle Sorgen los. Allerdings finde ich das optisch überhaupt nicht so schön, wenn die Folie zu sehen ist. In anderen Teichen, wo man das mit Steinen und Pflanzen verdecken kann ist das ja egal, aber bei einer frei stehenden Wanne ist so ein schwarzes Folienmonster nicht so schick...
Es gibt ja auch noch flüssige Teichfolie, aber da weiß ich nicht, ob ich die einfach über die Zementreste pinseln kann und ob das was bringt?! Habe auch Bedenken, dass die evtl. nicht richtig haftet oder richtig trocknet, weil eben noch Zementreste in der Wanne sind. Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Tja, gar nicht so einfach, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe!
Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar!
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo quertz,
Zinkwanne mit Folie ausschlagen finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Denn zwischen Folie und Wanne kann sich Schwitzwasser sammeln und letztendlich gammelt die Wanne weg. Ich habe eine kleine Zinkwanne mit Flüssigfolie behandelt. Das sieht inzwischen nicht mehr so schön aus, weil die Flüssigfolie im Lauf der Jahre eine pickelige Oberfläche (keine Luftblasen!) entwickelt hat. Soweit ich weiß, hält diese Flüssigfolie aber auch auf Beton, warum also nicht auf Zement.
Zeig doch mal ein Foto, über welche Mengen Zement reden wir überhaupt?


----------



## Eugen (17. Mai 2016)

Hoi,
ich habe ja etliche Zinkwannen. In einer waren/sind auch noch Zementreste und ich habe keinen Einfluß auf den pH-Wert feststellen können.
Da ja wohl ein reiner "Pflanzenteich" draus wird, sollte der pH sich eh auf ca 8 einpendeln.
Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst,würde ich die Wanne bzw die Reste mit nen Sprühlack überziehen und gut auslüften lassen.
Hab das auch schon ausprobiert und keinen Nachteile festgestellt.


----------



## qwertz (17. Mai 2016)

Eugen schrieb:


> Hoi,
> ich habe ja etliche Zinkwannen. In einer waren/sind auch noch Zementreste und ich habe keinen Einfluß auf den pH-Wert feststellen können.
> Da ja wohl ein reiner "Pflanzenteich" draus wird, sollte der pH sich eh auf ca 8 einpendeln.
> Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst,würde ich die Wanne bzw die Reste mit nen Sprühlack überziehen und gut auslüften lassen.
> Hab das auch schon ausprobiert und keinen Nachteile festgestellt.



Ja richtig. Da sollen eigentlich nur Pflanzen rein. Wenn es so ist, wie du sagst, dann wäre das natürlich optimal und mein Post ist völlig überflüssig 
Gibt es - nur um sicher zu gehen - vielleicht Pflanzen, die besonders unempfindlich gegenüber Kalk sind? Wie ist denn der optimale pH-Wert für so einen reinen Pflanzenteich?
Vielleicht kann man ja auch mit groben Schmirgelpapier was reißen fällt mir gerade ein....



Christine schrieb:


> Hallo quertz,
> Zinkwanne mit Folie ausschlagen finde ich persönlich nicht so gut. Denn zwischen Folie und Wanne kann sich Schwitzwasser sammeln und letztendlich gammelt die Wanne weg. Ich habe eine kleine Zinkwanne mit Flüssigfolie behandelt. Das sieht inzwischen nicht mehr so schön aus, weil die Flüssigfolie im Lauf der Jahre eine pickelige Oberfläche (keine Luftblasen!) entwickelt hat. Soweit ich weiß, hält diese Flüssigfolie aber auch auf Beton, warum also nicht auf Zement.
> Zeig doch mal ein Foto, über welche Mengen Zement reden wir überhaupt?



Danke für den Hinweis! Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto hochladen. Aber du hast sicher Recht: Der Gammelfaktor unter so einer Folie ist wahrscheinlich ziemlich hoch...Evtl könnte man sie auch noch mit Monatgekleber am Rand befestigen, aber vielleicht bildet sich auch da Schwitzwasser...


----------



## Eugen (17. Mai 2016)

Der pH wird sich so auf 8,3 einpendeln (pK-Werte der Kohlensäure) und abschmirgeln würde ich gar nix.
Die Reste sind ja wohl nicht frisch,d.h da wird kaum mehr Zement in Lösung gehen.
Die meisten Teichpflanzen vertragen diesen pH, nur wenige brauchen "saures" Wasser, aber selbst die können sich dran gewöhnen.
Ich hab z.B Krebsscheren in unsrem kalkhaltigen Wasser "gezüchtet"


----------



## qwertz (17. Mai 2016)

Ok ich versuche es einfach mal und hoffe, dass die Pflanzen das verkraften. Hab hier im Forum auch viel von "Wasserwechseln" in mehrtägigen Abständen gelesen, sodass die Stoffe aus dem Zement ausgeschwemmt werden können. Aber das betraf meistens größere Teichanlagen...
Hier ist übrigens ein Foto von der Wanne angehängt, an der man gerade am oberen Rand die groben Zementreste erkennen kann.


----------



## pema (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo Qwertz - netter Name -  meine Tochter hat einen ähnlichen,
mein einfacher Vorschlag:
Substrat ( Lehm - Sand - Gemisch) rein, die Pflanzen rein die du dir vorstellst und....abwarten.
Alle anderen Aktivitäten kosten Geld und Energie und es ist fraglich, ob sie sich lohnen. Wenn es um den Kalkgehalt des Wassers geht: Pflanzen sind da sehr anpassungsfähig. Und wenn es nicht klappt (wie bei vielen Teichpflanzen in vielen Teichen): egal...andere Pflanzen ausprobieren.

Leg mal los.
petra


----------



## iceaendi (17. Mai 2016)

hallo qwertz, 
mit Zementschleierentferner oder 15%iger Salzsäure bekommste das blitzblank, funktioniert bei unseren Schubkarren auf der Arbeit super. die Zinkoberfläche kann leicht angeätzt werden, wenn du es zu lange wirken lässt, hinterher gut spülen


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2016)

Cool,
wieviel Beiträge so ein bisschen Zement doch erzeugen kann . 


iceaendi schrieb:


> mit Zementschleierentferner oder 15%iger Salzsäure bekommste das blitzblank


 
Behandlungen mit Säure führen dazu, dass die Verzinkung (bzw. das was davon übrig ist) noch schneller entfernt wird, und die Wanne umso eher zu rosten anfängt. Den Zement lösen sie dagegen nur indirekt (das ist in erster Linie säureunlösliches Calciumsilicat, und etwas säurelöslichem Calciumcarbonat).


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2016)

qwertz schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens ein Foto von der Wanne angehängt, an der man gerade am oberen Rand die groben Zementreste erkennen kann.


das könnte schlimmer sein - aber wegen dem bisschen Zementrest würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen, so wie Petra schon sagt Lehm/Sand ein paar größere Steine zur Deko, Wasser + Grünzeugs.
Lass es einfach mal wachsen - das geht aber ned von jetzt auf gleich


----------



## iceaendi (17. Mai 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Cool,
> wieviel Beiträge so ein bisschen Zement doch erzeugen kann .
> 
> Behandlungen mit Säure führen dazu, dass die Verzinkung (bzw. das was davon übrig ist) noch schneller entfernt wird, und die Wanne umso eher zu rosten anfängt. Den Zement lösen sie dagegen nur indirekt (das ist in erster Linie säureunlösliches Calciumsilicat, und etwas säurelöslichem Calciumcarbonat).



@RKurzhals ...das Foto schon mal angesehen ?
schon mal mit Zement gearbeitet ?
kennen Sie auch andere Mörtelgruppen ?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2016)

@iceaendi -> Zementchemie (PZ ist im Wesentlichen Calciumsilicat)


----------



## samorai (17. Mai 2016)

Hi !

Die Lösung heißt Bitumen-Einlass-Grund, nur er beißt sich richtig auf Beton und Blech fest, alle Dachdeckerfirmen arbeiten damit, hole aber nicht das Gelumpe aus dem Baumarkt das hat nur die halben Eigenschaften.Fahre lieber zum Dachdeckerhhandel ,Firma oder Baustelle.
Der Feind vom Zink ist aber auch der Kalkanteil in der Erde,stelle die Wanne auch nicht direkt auf die Erde lieber auf einer Unterlage wie Stein oder Bohle.


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Mai 2016)

qwertz schrieb:


> Ja richtig. Da sollen eigentlich nur Pflanzen rein.


Dann würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Gibt Leute die Ihren Gartenteich mit WU Beton machen. Ist auch nicht so das Problem


----------



## qwertz (18. Mai 2016)

Hui! Wieviele Nachrichten! Toll! Danke für die ganzen Vorschläge.
Ich denke, dass ich tatsächlich mit der einfachsten Variante "einfach ausprobieren" starten werde und dann mal gucke, wie sich alles entwickelt. Ich kann das als Anfänger eben Null einschätzen, wie sensibel das ganze Grünzeug reagiert. Und wenn das nicht gut geht und mir die Pflanzen wegsterben muss ich mich durch die anderen Optionen arbeiten und werde aber in jedem Fall berichten!


----------



## iceaendi (18. Mai 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> @iceaendi -> Zementchemie (PZ ist im Wesentlichen Calciumsilicat)


@RKurzhals 
Lieber Rolf, ganz kurz, weil diese Diskussion zu nichts führen wird und hier glaube ich auch nicht hingehört. Deine Angaben sind völlig richtig und ich streite Dir Deine theoretische Kompetenz in diesem Fall auch nicht ab ;-) Aber...
wenn Du ein wenig praktische Erfahrung auf dem Bau hättest, würdest Du auf dem Foto sofort erkennen, dass es sich dort keineswegs um Zement handelt, dort wurde mal ein Putzmörtel PI maximal PII eingerührt, beides hat als Bindemittel Kalk, PII auch einen Zementanteil genau 2 RT Kalk 1 RT Zement.
Wenn Du mit dem Pinsel die Stellen mit verdünnter Säure einstreichst und mit einer Bürste nacharbeitest bekommst Du die Reste wunderbar ab. Der Kalk neutralisiert die Säure relativ schnell so das gar nicht viel Zeit bleit das Zink anzugreifen
Das funktioniert bei mir seit 25 Jahren auf der Baustelle.

LG und einen schönen Abend


----------



## qwertz (18. Mai 2016)

pema schrieb:


> Hallo Qwertz - netter Name -  meine Tochter hat einen ähnlichen,
> mein einfacher Vorschlag:
> Substrat ( Lehm - Sand - Gemisch) rein, die Pflanzen rein die du dir vorstellst und....abwarten.
> Alle anderen Aktivitäten kosten Geld und Energie und es ist fraglich, ob sie sich lohnen. Wenn es um den Kalkgehalt des Wassers geht: Pflanzen sind da sehr anpassungsfähig. Und wenn es nicht klappt (wie bei vielen Teichpflanzen in vielen Teichen): egal...andere Pflanzen ausprobieren.
> ...



Achso, noch eine kleine Laienfrage dazu: Wie setzt sich so ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch zusammen (Anteile und Art)? Oder ist das Wurscht?


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2016)

qwertz schrieb:


> Wie setzt sich so ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch zusammen


im Miniteich ist das wurscht, mach einfach mal halbe/halbe (Lehm = lehmiger Gartenboden ohne Humus/schwarze Erde )

leg einfach mal los - wir wollen doch die Bilder mit Pflanzen sehen


----------



## qwertz (18. Mai 2016)

Jawoll! Bin jetzt hochmotiviert ) Danke


----------

